# Oregon State University - Small Farms Conference - Feb. 25th



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

http://smallfarms.oregonstate.edu/sites ... ochure.pdf


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Oregon State University - Small Farms Conference - Feb. *

I'm gonna be there (with my lil sis), I saw on her blog that Goat Song is going. Anyone else I can look for?


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Oregon State University - Small Farms Conference - Feb. *

Yep, I'll be there! :greengrin: Can't wait to meet another fellow TGS'er!


----------

